# Is it time to sue Uber over ratings?



## delijoe (May 6, 2016)

I don't think it's legal to deactivate drivers (who are not employees) based on an arbitrary rating number... 

Have the rating system fine... let it be a guide for riders and drivers to choose whether they want to be matched with a specific rider. But the fear of deactivation because you're only 90% good and not 92% good is ridiculous.

I think the 4.6 standard is way to high... that's as if you were required to keep a 3.8 GPA to keep a scholarship. 

My issue is I'm getting lots of 4 stars... 10% apparently. For most sensible people 4 out of 5 is good while for Uber that means fired? 

I know that deactivations due to ratings have decreased, but the fear is still there.

Deactivations should only happen when serious incidents occur or when a driver is reported for specific issues a large number of times. Nobody should be deactivated based on an arbitrary number.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

delijoe said:


> I don't think it's legal to deactivate drivers (who are not employees) based on an arbitrary rating number...
> 
> Have the rating system fine... let it be a guide for riders and drivers to choose whether they want to be matched with a specific rider. But the fear of deactivation because you're only 90% good and not 92% good is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Uber Corporate would have a 0 .03 
Rating this week.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

delijoe said:


> I don't think it's legal to deactivate drivers (who are not employees) based on an arbitrary rating number...


I think I agree with your thinking.
The only way forward is for you to initiate legal action as an individual.
Please keep us informed as you progress.
Thanks


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

delijoe said:


> I don't think it's legal to deactivate drivers (who are not employees) based on an arbitrary rating number...
> 
> Have the rating system fine... let it be a guide for riders and drivers to choose whether they want to be matched with a specific rider. But the fear of deactivation because you're only 90% good and not 92% good is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I don't see anymore posts on this forum from people saying they were deactivated due to low ratings. So it appears that they have stopped doing that as frequently as they used to.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I hate to say it but it you can't keep a 4.6 you are probably not a very good driver. Granted some pax are rude or down rate for trivial reasons you should get mostly 5 stars.

If you continually miss turns, can't keep the inside of your car clean or are rude to pax I hope you get deactivated so I can have less competiton


----------



## phtll (Jan 21, 2017)

ALL of my one-stars nowadays come from entitled brats who pout when I give them the choice of tipping me for fast food stops, which they then choose not to do. I'm getting pretty sick of it.


----------



## delijoe (May 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I hate to say it but it you can't keep a 4.6 you are probably not a very good driver. Granted some pax are rude or down rate for trivial reasons you should get mostly 5 stars.
> 
> If you continually miss turns, can't keep the inside of your car clean or are rude to pax I hope you get deactivated so I can have less competiton


My problem is I drive only on Friday and Saturday nights and I take pools. I also don't stand for back seat drivers and riders who disrespect me. I'm very nice to everyone and my car is fine, but if you treat me like crap don't expect me to kiss your ass.

Also I drive in Philly... lots of dicks here

The point though is I have 80% 5 stars... but 10% 4 stars with a 4.68... And with the app not prompting for ratings anymore you get less of those automatic 5s... so the less then 5s have much more weight.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

True about pax rating less. I use to get more easy 5s.

Most of my rating dings come from pool pax mad I picked up another rider


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

drivers need to stop with this 4.6 is unreasonable. That makes sense in theory, but a little experience tells you its ok. And even if you don't have the experience, there's 1000s of drivers who can tell you, it'll be ok, unless you're really bad. In 3 years, pax seem to get that 5 stars is the default if they weren't wronged. 4 stars is definitely my second most rated rating tho, but I'm still doing fine. I even have 1% 2s. What's a 2? Like they really weren't happy with me, but they just couldn't bring themselves to give me a 1? (I actually like ratings cuz I'm kind of fascinated by how people would decide.) I've been completely miserable for a streak and hating everything and still my rating only sunk to 4.73 before I improved a few months later when I felt better. I'm never that friendly though, a classic cab driver. I'm a kindly person, not mean to people, but I don't like the constant friendliness for the sake of manners. I'm all business to people I'll never see again. _Still_, my rating isn't close to worrying. Adn the rating isn't an "arbitrary number". It's based on your performance. There are unfair pax rating us, but not most of them. And their rating is 1in500, so hardly anything to worry about. Uber supposedly goes by the average in your market. So they waited to see what ratings would be before picking that number 4.6. They don't seem to have high standards, and there's still a lot of "dumb driver" stories shared by riders, so I think it's an ok number. I'd worry more about false accusations than the rating. That's where the unfair deactivation stories usually come from nowadays.

I have 9% 4 stars, similar to the OP, and my rating is fine. Actually the lowest it's been in 3 years, but I wonder if the new system where most pax don't rate anymore has led to a higher ratio of negative raters rating us. Or I'm less pleasant this year. Either way, not that close to the .6s yet.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

delijoe said:


> I don't think it's legal to deactivate drivers (who are not employees) based on an arbitrary rating number...
> 
> Have the rating system fine... let it be a guide for riders and drivers to choose whether they want to be matched with a specific rider. But the fear of deactivation because you're only 90% good and not 92% good is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I do not know what city you drive in, but where i am the days of deleting drivers for low ratings are long gone. With the low rates only the flotsam drives.

The less you care about your rating the better. They remove you, they are doing you a favour.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> If you continually miss turns, can't keep the inside of your car clean or are rude to pax I hope you get deactivated so I can have less competiton


You may or may not have less competition. The driver will still have his car, and the ability to go out and solicit his own trips.

The market isn't the sum total of consumers turned on to the Uber app, but instead the total of consumers who need to get from where they are to where they need to be.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> I do not know what city you drive in, but where i am the days of deleting drivers for low ratings are long gone. With the low rates only the flotsam drives.
> 
> The less you care about your rating the better. They remove you, they are doing you a favour.


There are no recent posts, like in the past, where drivers were saying they were deactivated due to low ratings. Now drivers are deactivated for too many cancels.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You may or may not have less competition. The driver will still have his car, and the ability to go out and solicit his own trips.
> 
> The market isn't the sum total of consumers turned on to the Uber app, but instead the total of consumers who need to get from where they are to where they need to be.


They are free to do that but most people who get deactivated don't have the means to keep driving off app


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

delijoe said:


> I don't think it's legal to deactivate drivers (who are not employees) based on an arbitrary rating number...
> 
> Have the rating system fine... let it be a guide for riders and drivers to choose whether they want to be matched with a specific rider. But the fear of deactivation because you're only 90% good and not 92% good is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Nope...

Too many lawsuits...

By the time you get down to anything that has recently been filed uber and the execs will be out of money.

Save your money and don't bother with consulting a lawyer now.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> drivers need to stop with this 4.6 is unreasonable. That makes sense in theory, but a little experience tells you its ok. And even if you don't have the experience, there's 1000s of drivers who can tell you, it'll be ok, unless you're really bad. In 3 years, pax seem to get that 5 stars is the default if they weren't wronged. 4 stars is definitely my second most rated rating tho, but I'm still doing fine. I even have 1% 2s. What's a 2? Like they really weren't happy with me, but they just couldn't bring themselves to give me a 1? (I actually like ratings cuz I'm kind of fascinated by how people would decide.) I've been completely miserable for a streak and hating everything and still my rating only sunk to 4.73 before I improved a few months later when I felt better. I'm never that friendly though, a classic cab driver. I'm a kindly person, not mean to people, but I don't like the constant friendliness for the sake of manners. I'm all business to people I'll never see again. _Still_, my rating isn't close to worrying. Adn the rating isn't an "arbitrary number". It's based on your performance. There are unfair pax rating us, but not most of them. And their rating is 1in500, so hardly anything to worry about. Uber supposedly goes by the average in your market. So they waited to see what ratings would be before picking that number 4.6. They don't seem to have high standards, and there's still a lot of "dumb driver" stories shared by riders, so I think it's an ok number. I'd worry more about false accusations than the rating. That's where the unfair deactivation stories usually come from nowadays.
> 
> I have 9% 4 stars, similar to the OP, and my rating is fine. Actually the lowest it's been in 3 years, but I wonder if the new system where most pax don't rate anymore has led to a higher ratio of negative raters rating us. Or I'm less pleasant this year. Either way, not that close to the .6s yet.


 I agree, Majority of the people I pick up don't even rate and I'm very professional to passengers. I treat people the way I want to be treated and I also have a cab driver mentality, Get in the car, respect me and I respect you. Ratings are worth less and don't put money in my pocket.


----------

